

Facebook is down - arctangent1759
https://www.facebook.com/

======
johansch
Let me look in the calendar; is it Wednesday, aka facebook code dump day?
Yeah, surprise.

Move fast and break things!

------
dawolf-
It's not just the main website.

beta.facebook.com graph.facebook.com developers.facebook.com

Mostly dead on port 80/443 or returning error codes.

Not really pointing to a faulty code push. Must be something more sinister
going on.

------
adnanh
From #facebook @ freenode:

<StephenS> ninjahamstah We're working hard to fix all the issues, we're going
to be up in a second.

------
mmmmmmmok
Reason for outage?

Internal issues? DOS? Hack?

------
jaunkst
Getting hammered from Portugal

[http://map.ipviking.com/](http://map.ipviking.com/)

~~~
doktrin
At the moment it looks like most of the attacks are originating from China.

------
glennericksen
So much for "Move fast with stable infrastructure"

[http://www.wired.com/2014/04/zuckerberg-f8-interview/](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/zuckerberg-f8-interview/)

------
melvinmt
Looks like it's down for everyone:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=facebook%20down&src=...](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=facebook%20down&src=typd)

~~~
rkroondotnet
Also this
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.facebook.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.facebook.com)

------
DavidZhangToGo
They are moving too fast

~~~
rkroondotnet
Yeah looks like they broke something

------
dutchbrit
I got a something went wrong page right before the outage...

~~~
agersant
You broke it.

------
cel
Let's migrate to decentralized social networks!

[http://newebe.org/](http://newebe.org/)

------
lemieux
And then you realise that global productivity doesn't go up... it is just
replaced by a bunch of people hitting Refresh like crazy.

~~~
httpagent
"I use Ctrl+F5 to make a new request Every time." ~In the voice of Ralph
Wiggam.

------
omgtehblackbloc
What would you do if it was like this forever?

~~~
httpagent
Put some pants on, probably.

------
mjburgess
Looks to be a world-wide outage. It's Down in Kiev, New Jersey and London
according to my location and various VPSs.

------
tokenadult
This is all last hour's news. I just came to Hacker News from Facebook, where
everything was working just fine.

------
wglb
Don't post these messages. Not intellectually interesting.

And we have at least 20 of them so far.

------
espeed
FB Messenger is down too...

------
Rygu
Down in the Netherlands.

------
lolindian1
down in India too. tried the full site, mobile and zero.

------
arctangent1759
Front page through no effort of my own. Thanks, friends!

------
80ProofPudding
So, do we not like things anymore?

Can we be friends?

------
detj
Down in India too!

------
grillermo
Down in Mars too

------
aet
In other news, workforce productivity is up

------
einrealist
Fix it or people may die from boredom!

------
darksoox
Down in Sweden

------
Mandatum
Alive in New Zealand and Australia.

------
bking
Yes US, East Coast is down.

------
stdclass
Down for me, in austria.

------
ixtli
And productivity soars.

------
ccorsano
Down in Denmark as well

------
pkuki
Down in Poland as well.

------
deepuj
Down in the US as well.

------
jbrooksuk
Down for me, in the UK.

------
arctangent1759
It's back up.

------
hinerz
Good observation!

------
djcoin
Down in France!

------
bencxr
down for me as well, messenger included

------
furkanayhan
Down in Turkey

------
vitobeto
Down in Mexico

------
fe1ix
still down :D

------
silasb
developer site is down also.

